# Fricking Gross!



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Merely my second trip of the night and I pick up this carload of drugged up pax who just need to go about a block. Well, it's slow because the Indian's game just let out. 2 of the lanes on the road are closed for resurfacing but I can see they are passable. After 10 minutes of being stuck in traffic I ask if they want me to drive in the other lanes. Everyone says yes, so I do. We arrive at the destination. Mind you, the trip was pleasant. I was letting them play their ipod music through my stereo and everyone was singing and seat dancing.
Well, next pax in the car says "Eww, the seat is wet".
Yes, the pax in the back pissed all over my back seat. I had to quit for the night. The seat was drenched. I spent an hour cleaning and disinfecting it. I can only hope it's dry enough to drive tomorrow night and that I got it all out.
Unbelievable!
I photographed and filed a report. I hope I don't have to fight with CSR's about getting compensated.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Were you pissed?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Were you pissed?


^^^
HAHA!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Why do you people still do this at those rates?!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Poor bastard. And how did the poor pax who discovered it discover it? Did they sit in it? I'd be more than a tad pissed myself if I hopped in an Uber to get a ride and got to enjoy the sensation of the last guys still slightly warm urine soaking into my pants...yeah...f*uck a whole lotta all that...


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Yup, unfortunately, a hot chick sat in it. I apologized repeatedly and of course accepted no more riders. I always check the back for phones, but sure couldn't see a big piss stain. I don't even feel like $200 is adequate compensation. The pax was a fricking pig. The fine should be huge for such a rude, disgusting act.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Better steam clean it tomorrow or urine trouble.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Yup, unfortunately, a hot chick sat in it. I apologized repeatedly and of course accepted no more riders. I always check the back for phones, but sure couldn't see a big piss stain. I don't even feel like $200 is adequate compensation. The pax was a fricking pig. The fine should be huge for such a rude, disgusting act.


^^^
And you didn't notice the humidity in the car go up just a tad? 
Just lucky it wasn't a shart.


----------



## papilovesyou (Dec 24, 2014)

you're probably not going to get anything from uber. if you accepted and completed another trip after incident.. they won't do anything about it... if they do let me know.. thnx..


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Were you pissed?


Literally pissed


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

toi said:


> Literally pissed


Better to be pissed off than pissed on....oh wait....


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Better to be pissed off than pissed on....oh wait....


come on finish the sentence, reminds me of that show dallas where the viewer had to wait several months before we found out who shot jr.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Why do you people still do this at those rates?!


I've lost all faith in humanity! We need to go extinct.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> come on finish the sentence, reminds me of that show dallas where the viewer had to wait several months before we found out who shot jr.


Sue Ellen, and a dingo ate my baby.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

papilovesyou said:


> you're probably not going to get anything from uber. if you accepted and completed another trip after incident.. they won't do anything about it... if they do let me know.. thnx..


Probably cleared $0.18 on the ride though! Not to mention some free Hepatitis juice from a stranger. Still warm, right outta the tap.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Yup, unfortunately, a hot chick sat in it. I apologized repeatedly and of course accepted no more riders. I always check the back for phones, but sure couldn't see a big piss stain. I don't even feel like $200 is adequate compensation. The pax was a fricking pig. The fine should be huge for such a rude, disgusting act.


Uber made money though. That's really all that matters.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Sue Ellen, and a dingo ate my baby.





DriverJ said:


> Sue Ellen, and a dingo ate my baby.


allright good enough


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Where's Raquel's car when you need it?


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Why do you people still do this at those rates?!


Truly mind boggling how people still drive for .65-.76 cents a mile after ubers cut and before expenses. Vomit, piss, trash, food stains, spilled beer, dog shit on the floor, interior damage, the constant risk of accident, the destroying of your car,the list goes on. All for pennies. Again, it's mind boggling and yet fascinating.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

You drove down closed lanes because the paxs said they wanted to?


----------



## UberIceCream (Jul 22, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Sue Ellen, and a dingo ate my baby.


No it was Sue Ellen's sister, Kristin.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

What's the best nation in the World? URINATION!


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

dmiller227 said:


> Truly mind boggling how people still drive for .65-.76 cents a mile after ubers cut and before expenses. Vomit, piss, trash, food stains, spilled beer, dog shit on the floor, interior damage, the constant risk of accident, the destroying of your car,the list goes on. All for pennies. Again, it's mind boggling and yet fascinating.


One man's failure is another mans fortune. I say it is interesting to see people roll over and play dead because of rate cuts. Some of us smart drivers have found ways to offset the loss due to rate drops. I made $63 in tips Thursday night on $71 in fares. I worked 3.5 hours and drove 107 miles. Work smart and provide great service, it's really not that hard. Quitters are just that quitters.

Yes this was on X. I'm not in this to get rich, just supplement my full-time income. I'm doing just fine.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

MR5STAR said:


> You drove down closed lanes because the paxs said they wanted to?


.

No, It was because I wanted to. I just checked to see how they felt about it before doing it. Did you miss the part about me saying I could see the entire road and see that it was drive-able? It was safe and got us out of the traffic jam.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Piss does not photograph well... at least not with my black seats. I had an old drunk woman let go once... she was riding as the guest of her boss. who I called on the phone and informed what had happened.
He felt terrible and said he would take care of it. My email to Uber of my back seat sitting on the ground in the sun to dry was at first denied... then when I told them to contact the customer I got $150.00

good thing it was a rental car and not mine!


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Doesnt sound smart to me Tim.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

UberLou said:


> One man's failure is another mans fortune. I say it is interesting to see people roll over and play dead because of rate cuts. Some of us smart drivers have found ways to offset the loss due to rate drops. I made $63 in tips Thursday night on $71 in fares. I worked 3.5 hours and drove 107 miles. Work smart and provide great service, it's really not that hard. Quitters are just that quitters.
> 
> Yes this was on X. I'm not in this to get rich, just supplement my full-time income. I'm doing just fine.


Quitting and/or moving on does not necessarily make someone a quitter. I know a lot of drivers that quit because of the rate cuts and either took cab jobs or something that paid more. That is not what I call playing dead.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Yup, unfortunately, a hot chick sat in it. I apologized repeatedly and of course accepted no more riders. I always check the back for phones, but sure couldn't see a big piss stain. I don't even feel like $200 is adequate compensation. The pax was a fricking pig. The fine should be huge for such a rude, disgusting act.


How about I ping you, so I can piss in it too for 1 dollar a mile..


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

dmiller227 said:


> Truly mind boggling how people still drive for .65-.76 cents a mile after ubers cut and before expenses. Vomit, piss, trash, food stains, spilled beer, dog shit on the floor, interior damage, the constant risk of accident, the destroying of your car,the list goes on. All for pennies. Again, it's mind boggling and yet fascinating.


Yes and Travis knew what he was doing.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> Hope someone pisses in your backseat, fcktrd.


Wow so sour man. I don't drive uber X so that prob won't happen. But I did have vomit on a black car trip...


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Was this the person who pissed in your car?


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

It's amazing that drugged out and drunks still have the mental capacity to go to their app and get Uber. lol


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Yup, unfortunately, a hot chick sat in it. I apologized repeatedly and of course accepted no more riders. I always check the back for phones, but sure couldn't see a big piss stain. I don't even feel like $200 is adequate compensation. The pax was a fricking pig. The fine should be huge for such a rude, disgusting act.


I know this is a crazy question but did you at least get a tip?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Better to be pissed off than pissed on....oh wait....


*Depends on who's doing the pissing..*


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Probably cleared $0.18 on the ride though! Not to mention some free Hepatitis juice from a stranger. Still warm, right outta the tap.


Virtually no diseases can be spread with contact with urine. (other than vomiting from how gross it is, lol)

I wasn't able to drive tonight either. The car smells gross. I am using Odoban as a disinfectant in my upholstery cleaner, but It might just not be enough. I'm thinking of yanking the seat out and hosing it down. I think that's what another driver did after his car got pissed on. I hear it's held in by 2 clips and you should replace the clips when re-installing.



papilovesyou said:


> you're probably not going to get anything from uber. if you accepted and completed another trip after incident.. they won't do anything about it... if they do let me know.. thnx..


The next pax reported the stain as she was getting in the car. There's no question of who did it. Of course I accepted another ping. I had no way of knowing. I haven't heard a thing from a CSR or Cleveland support yet, but will let you know when I do.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Virtually no diseases can be spread with contact with urine. (other than vomiting from how gross it is, lol)
> 
> I wasn't able to drive tonight either. The car smells gross. I am using Odoban as a disinfectant in my upholstery cleaner, but It might just not be enough. I'm thinking of yanking the seat out and hosing it down. I think that's what another driver did after his car got pissed on. I hear it's held in by 2 clips and you should replace the clips when re-installing.
> 
> The next pax reported the stain as she was getting in the car. There's no question of who did it. Of course I accepted another ping. I had no way of knowing. I haven't heard a thing from a CSR or Cleveland support yet, but will let you know when I do.


Cytomegalovirus, typhoid, shistosomiasis are 3 that are.

Hepatitis B is thought to possibly be able to be spread by urine but highly unlikely.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Virtually no diseases can be spread with contact with urine. (other than vomiting from how gross it is, lol)
> 
> I wasn't able to drive tonight either. The car smells gross. I am using Odoban as a disinfectant in my upholstery cleaner, but It might just not be enough. I'm thinking of yanking the seat out and hosing it down. I think that's what another driver did after his car got pissed on. I hear it's held in by 2 clips and you should replace the clips when re-installing.
> 
> The next pax reported the stain as she was getting in the car. There's no question of who did it. Of course I accepted another ping. I had no way of knowing. I haven't heard a thing from a CSR or Cleveland support yet, but will let you know when I do.


Try hydrogen peroxide. I learned that one from Casandria . I had always assumed it would bleach colors, but it does not. And it is great for disinfection


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

I feel bad for the OP, but this is just another industry hazard. At least when somebody pisses/pukes/bleeds on the seat in a taxi I'm driving, my company cleans it up.

I can't imagine what you guys are thinking using your personal vehicles for this shit, especially for the peanuts Uber is paying you.

Except for UberLou and LAndreas. Nothing bad ever happens to them.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I feel bad for the OP, but this is just another industry hazard. At least when somebody pisses/pukes/bleeds on the seat in a taxi I'm driving, my company cleans it up.
> 
> I can't imagine what you guys are thinking using your personal vehicles for this shit, especially for the peanuts Uber is paying you.
> 
> Except for UberLou and LAndreas. Nothing bad ever happens to them.


I love it when you think about me Taxi driver!!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I love it when you think about me Taxi driver!!


And I love reading your tall tales of unicorns and rainbows.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

There is a rainbow connection after all.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> And I love reading your tall tales of unicorns and rainbows.


I wish you knew me on a deeper level because if you did you would know I wouldn't be wasting my time if this wasn't worth it to me. Believe it or not I am a pretty smart guy. I understand where you are coming from and I agree with a majority of what you speak. I have found a niche in my local area and until others figure it out I will continue to run it into the ground.

I respect your opinions but that is what they are, opinions. Not everyone fails/struggles in this business.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Mr_Frenchie said:


> It's amazing that drugged out and drunks still have the mental capacity to go to their app and get Uber. lol


That was my thinking. I did't mean to belittle the poster here but nobody just pisses on a car seat no matter how high or drunk they are unless they're under 5 years old or over 80. She wouldn't have pissed on her own couch even if 1/2 way passed out.


----------



## dep9122 (Jul 26, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Yup, unfortunately, a hot chick sat in it. I apologized repeatedly and of course accepted no more riders. I always check the back for phones, but sure couldn't see a big piss stain. I don't even feel like $200 is adequate compensation. The pax was a fricking pig. The fine should be huge for such a rude, disgusting act.


Ima new driver what do you mean 200.00 compensation? and how do you report stuff to uber. Sorry and thanks


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

dmiller227 said:


> Truly mind boggling how people still drive for .65-.76 cents a mile after ubers cut and before expenses. Vomit, piss, trash, food stains, spilled beer, dog shit on the floor, interior damage, the constant risk of accident, the destroying of your car,the list goes on. All for pennies. Again, it's mind boggling and yet fascinating.


I prefer people trying to make a living and working hard to those that are clearly very healthy, complain about everything and collect government freebies.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Virtually no diseases can be spread with contact with urine.


Was just a joke.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Hepatitis B is thought to possibly be able to be spread by urine but highly unlikely.


Wow, I never knew that. I guess it's good Hep C doesn't spread like that.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I prefer people trying to make a living and working hard to those that are clearly very healthy, complain about everything and collect government freebies.


The sad truth is, the government leaches have a better quality of life now than many of the others out there struggling to get along. It will also get worse. The last financial implosion will be nothing compared to the impending melt-down. I guess those in the big cities will at least have plenty of neighbors to eat.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberLou said:


> What's the best nation in the World? URINATION!


Ubernation has to be a close second.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Virtually no diseases can be spread with contact with urine. (other than vomiting from how gross it is, lol)
> 
> I wasn't able to drive tonight either. The car smells gross. I am using Odoban as a disinfectant in my upholstery cleaner, but It might just not be enough. I'm thinking of yanking the seat out and hosing it down. I think that's what another driver did after his car got pissed on. I hear it's held in by 2 clips and you should replace the clips when re-installing.
> 
> The next pax reported the stain as she was getting in the car. There's no question of who did it. Of course I accepted another ping. I had no way of knowing. I haven't heard a thing from a CSR or Cleveland support yet, but will let you know when I do.


^^^
If you haven't already yanked out the seat... take it in to somebody that does upholstery cleaning and make sure that they have an "extractor". It's a really powerful hand unit looking something like a shop vac that will inject steam and then pull it out with a really powerful suction. 
Just cleaning the surface without actually getting down to the foam is gonna let the smell come back out in the heat.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> There is a rainbow connection after all.







God I love that song. Am I gay?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

dmiller227 said:


> Truly mind boggling how people still drive for .65-.76 cents a mile after ubers cut and before expenses. Vomit, piss, trash, food stains, spilled beer, dog shit on the floor, interior damage, the constant risk of accident, the destroying of your car,the list goes on. All for pennies. Again, it's mind boggling and yet fascinating.


After? It's 75 cents BEFORE Uber's cut here. And people are still doing it.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> Truly mind boggling how people will gleefully post on other people's misery. It takes a particularly sorry human being to have such a void in their lives that they know nothing to do with themselves but to follow others they share nothing with anymore, and to lurk and comment with malice and arrogance on the misfortune of others. It's not mind boggling, it's just quite sad.


"The truth is an offense, but not a sin."


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> Hope someone pisses in your backseat, fcktrd.


Let's not make this a PISSING contest.


----------



## JaffoNerr (Jul 26, 2015)

Hunt down the pisser and take a massive shit on their face after eating a quart of rancid clams.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> After? It's 75 cents BEFORE Uber's cut here. And people are still doing it.


I guess people don't believe that, because, well, it's unbelievable!

I'm feeling amused, saddened, and pissed-off all at once. Thanks Uber!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I guess people don't believe that, because, well, it's unbelievable!
> 
> I'm feeling amused, saddened, and pissed-off all at once. Thanks Uber!


"I heard you make a lot of money doing uber." That's all people know.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> "I heard you make a lot of money doing uber." That's all people know.


Yep, when I was ready to quit I told one of the Uber-amazed riders I was quitting soon, after he had asked me how I liked it. He asked me where else I could go and make _that kind of money_ so easily. I told him I was thinking about picking up aluminum cans alongside the highway. He didn't laugh. I think I shattered his distorted illusion of the incredible Uber.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> God I love that song. Am I gay?


If you have to ask...


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Yep, when I was ready to quit I told one of the Uber-amazed riders I was quitting soon, after he had asked me how I liked it. He asked me where else I could go and make _that kind of money_ so easily. I told him I was thinking about picking up aluminum cans alongside the highway. He didn't laugh. I think I shattered his distorted illusion of the incredible Uber.


I honest to God was looking at pizza delivery. The schedule flexibility is the ONLY thing keeping me around.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

D Town said:


> I honest to God was looking at pizza delivery. The schedule flexibility is the ONLY thing keeping me around.


I work with a guy that does pizza delivery. He loves it, and does great on tips. Minimum wage, mileage and tips. The minimum wage part beats Uber!


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

No one pissed in my car this weekend but then I didn't drive. I probably have more $ in my pocket than the casuals who did though. At least no piss on my seats.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

groovyguru said:


> No one pissed in my car this weekend but then I didn't drive. I probably have more $ in my pocket than the casuals who did though. At least no piss on my seats.


Aren't you effing special. I make good money, never had piss on my seats (but the chance is there) and never work on the weekend. Used to be a cab driver, but I make a shitload more on Uberx. Guess what, it works for some of us.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

groovyguru said:


> No one pissed in my car this weekend but then I didn't drive. I probably have more $ in my pocket than the casuals who did though. At least no piss on my seats.


This weekend was a wicked pissah.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> Aren't you effing special. I make good money, never had piss on my seats (but the chance is there) and never work on the weekend. Used to be a cab driver, but I make a shitload more on Uberx. Guess what, it works for some of us.


Hey, you're in SF, can you slap the piss outta Kalanick for me? There's a tip involved.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Hey, you're in SF, can you slap the piss outta Kalanick for me? There's a tip involved.


I drove him twice when I was a black car driver, about two years ago. He would use uber black all the time. Back then nobody had complaints about uber. These days he travels with a bodyguard from what I hear.
Btw the second time I drove him he was on the phone trying to figure out how to grease the wheels with a city commissioner. Not sure what city.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> I drove him twice when I was a black car driver, about two years ago. He would use uber black all the time. Back then nobody had complaints about uber. These days he travels with a bodyguard from what I hear.
> Btw the second time I drove him he was on the phone trying to figure out how to grease the wheels with a city commissioner. Not sure what city.


Yeah, I doubt he'd risk his life taking an Uber now. That's both sad and funny.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> I drove him twice when I was a black car driver, about two years ago. He would use uber black all the time. Back then nobody had complaints about uber. These days he travels with a bodyguard from what I hear.
> Btw the second time I drove him he was on the phone trying to figure out how to grease the wheels with a city commissioner. Not sure what city.


^^^
There should be a new Uber classification. 
Uber Armored.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Yeah, I doubt he'd risk his life taking an Uber now. That's both sad and funny.


None of the uber employees I drive readily admit they work for uber because they know the general sentiment among drivers. I had an uber pool trip the other day where the uber employee wouldn't admit to the other passenger that they worked for uber.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Hey, you're in SF, can you slap the piss outta Kalanick for me? There's a tip involved.


I'll chip in on that tip. I bet we can start a crowd funding page to hire someone to kick him in the nuts once a week.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

dmiller227 said:


> Truly mind boggling how people still drive for .65-.76 cents a mile after ubers cut and before expenses. Vomit, piss, trash, food stains, spilled beer, dog shit on the floor, interior damage, the constant risk of accident, the destroying of your car,the list goes on. All for pennies. Again, it's mind boggling and yet fascinating.


You let people into your car with open beers and food? **** is wrong with you?


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> You let people into your car with open beers and food? **** is wrong with you?


Where do you see in that post: "I let people in my car with open beers and food." Go back and re-read it, slowly.

I was only commenting on what I've read here in this forum.

I have never had anyone throw up, piss, drag in dog shit on their shoes, spill beer, or eat on my car. Although this one woman left a bunch of trash under my seat. I had a feeling she was up to no good so when the ride ended I hopped out to look in the back and saw the trash. I promptly yelled "hey you left your trash here". I gave it back to her and said "don't leave trash in my car." She was embarrassed. Another woman left a nice little scratch on the inside door panel from her high heel. Other than that I got out relatively unscathed.

And as for my original comment I wasn't belittling the OP. He seems like a nice guy and it sucks that this happened to him. I hope he can get it cleaned and I hope uber gives him the full 200 bucks.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> None of the uber employees I drive readily admit they work for uber because they know the general sentiment among drivers. I had an uber pool trip the other day where the uber employee wouldn't admit to the other passenger that they worked for uber.


That's pitiful, but believable. I guess I would be about as proud working for Uber as I would being a child pornographer. It's dirty and sleazy!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

D Town said:


> I'll chip in on that tip. I bet we can start a crowd funding page to hire someone to kick him in the nuts once a week.


I'd bet some would do it for free, and I imagine he knows it. I'm not a violent person, but I could see at least a few people seriously wanting to bust the guy up. Maybe some of those that fell for the auto. leasing scam, only to have the rates slashed. There's bound to be many with repossessed cars, ruined credit, and possibly even homeless if they put everything into Uber. I don't see how the guy sleeps at night. He's a first class POS.


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> Truly mind boggling how people will gleefully post on other people's misery. It takes a particularly sorry human being to have such a void in their lives that they know nothing to do with themselves but to follow others they share nothing with anymore, and to lurk and comment with malice and arrogance on the misfortune of others. It's not mind boggling, it's just quite sad.


Laughter is the best form of coping with a stressful situation, If I were the OP, I would have at least a chuckle at some of the replies here, and felt slightly better about the situation. Just remember, any of us could be, or have been in a similar situation. The one comfort we have is the knowledge that Darwin was right, and people who do these types of things will likely be removed from the gene pool by either overdosing, or doing themselves in in some other way, hopefully it will make the news and be hilarious, in a dark humor kind of way.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> After? It's 75 cents BEFORE Uber's cut here. And people are still doing it.


Honestly, to make it work as a full-time job (for me at least), it would pretty much need to be $0.75/mile, *AFTER* Uber, *AFTER* taxes, *AFTER* fuel, *AFTER* maintenance, *AFTER* water and gumdrops, *AND* any other expenses. I keep saying it, but I'm stunned that people are doing this for $0.75 and $1.00/mile. Kalanick and his cronies probably have a great time laughing at us peasants while they're sitting in front of their Scarface pile of Coke, and sipping on their Dom Perignon.

They say "payback is a *****," and I bet Kalanick is in for some misery in one way or the other down the road. He's intoxicated with his perceived fame and fortune now, but the kaos and delusion will be his downfall. I don't get off on the misfortunes of others, but I'll make an exception with him.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

D Town said:


> I'll chip in on that tip. I bet we can start a crowd funding page to hire someone to kick him in the nuts once a week.


Nuts? Are you sure? I'm going with vagina. He's a *****-boy.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Nuts? Are you sure? I'm going with vagina. He's a *****-boy.


***** boy though he may be lets not discount the toughness of a vagina. They can take a pretty hard pounding - pun intended. I'm going with one tiny grape nut sized testicle for Kalanick.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

D Town said:


> ***** boy though he may be lets not discount the toughness of a vagina. They can take a pretty hard pounding - pun intended. I'm going with one tiny grape nut sized testicle for Kalanick.


Yeah, not much of a real man. A coward that hides behind the Internet, and his ex-Secret Service bodyguard.

I don't actively seek out Uber news, but I ran across an article about Kalanick having a stalker. I believe it was from maybe six months ago. Travis runs to court to get a restraining order, but thinks it's okay to stalk riders and drivers with their crappy software in God-View. He's a greedy, delusional, self-entitled, cowardly prick.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

dmiller227 said:


> Where do you see in that post: "I let people in my car with open beers and food." Go back and re-read it, slowly.
> 
> I was only commenting on what I've read here in this forum.
> 
> ...


You didn't say it didn't happen to you either. My comment would apply to any general "you" that might let a pax into their car with an open beer; any such person is clearly a moron.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Virtually no diseases can be spread with contact with urine. (other than vomiting from how gross it is, lol)
> 
> I wasn't able to drive tonight either. The car smells gross. I am using Odoban as a disinfectant in my upholstery cleaner, but It might just not be enough. I'm thinking of yanking the seat out and hosing it down. I think that's what another driver did after his car got pissed on. I hear it's held in by 2 clips and you should replace the clips when re-installing.
> 
> The next pax reported the stain as she was getting in the car. There's no question of who did it. Of course I accepted another ping. I had no way of knowing. I haven't heard a thing from a CSR or Cleveland support yet, but will let you know when I do.


This may be one time when a poor rating from the following pax could help support your claim. "Car smelled like piss, wet seat etc". That should help you out - maybe, this is Uber.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I feel bad for the OP, but this is just another industry hazard. At least when somebody pisses/pukes/bleeds on the seat in a taxi I'm driving, my company cleans it up.
> 
> I can't imagine what you guys are thinking using your personal vehicles for this shit, especially for the peanuts Uber is paying you.
> 
> Except for UberLou and LAndreas. Nothing bad ever happens to them.


As a person who is in livery for what has been a bit of a long haul, I can't believe people are so willing to use their own, shiny new cars either. The more expensive the better. Somewhere, in the back of their minds, they must know it is only a six month gig.

The gig doesn't really pay close to enough money to justify a second car, unless it happened to be nearly free and in very good shape.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Yup, unfortunately, a hot chick sat in it. I apologized repeatedly and of course accepted no more riders. I always check the back for phones, but sure couldn't see a big piss stain. I don't even feel like $200 is adequate compensation. The pax was a fricking pig. The fine should be huge for such a rude, disgusting act.


If you took them to a residence and able to determine where they went, you could have dropped the hot wet pax, called the police and met them at the address. Assuming you knew where they were and what they looked like. That is drunk and disorderly conduct. That may be a better option than going through Uber..... maybe.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Huberis said:


> If you took them to a residence and able to determine where they went, you could have dropped the hot wet pax, called the police and met them at the address. Assuming you knew where they were and what they looked like. That is drunk and disorderly conduct. That may be a better option than going through Uber..... maybe.


What is a cop going to do? Tell you that recovering damages is a civil matter. Enough with the cop calling.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> What is a cop going to do? Tell you that recovering damages is a civil matter. Enough with the cop calling.


I have done it several times (over 15 years). It is also drunk and disorderly conduct. If you do go to civil court, that is a possibility if Uber doesn't help you out. It is very helpful to have a police report to bring with you. It isn't necessarily a civil matter. You were hired for service.

It isn't all that much different than if you were in a fender bender. My personally strategy is to do everything in my power to keep it from becoming a civil matter. Once it becomes a civil matter, once you enter an agreement- Good Luck. It takes more time, more energy and you may never get compensated.

That being said, the best tactic is to pay the **** attention and avoid this kind of shit (or piss) with the knowledge that from time to time, you miss the warning signs.

Someone pissing in your car for hire is in no way shape or form a civil matter. To suggest that simply reflects how informal and under the radar the typical Uber driver works. It shouldn't be that way.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Huberis said:


> I have done it several times. It is also drunk and disorderly conduct. If you do go to civil court, that is a possibility if Uber doesn't help you out. It is very helpful to have a police report to bring with you. It isn't necessarily a civil matter. You were hired for service.
> 
> It isn't all that much different than if you were in a fender bender.


You are going to take someone to court over urine on your seats? Do you realize how many hours you will spend on that. You will end up losing money in the end. Also, im pretty sure the police have to witness the drunk and disorderly conduct. Btw it is entirely a civil matter.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> You are going to take someone to court over urine on your seats? Do you realize how many hours you will spend on that. You will end up losing money in the end. Also, im pretty sure the police have to witness the drunk and disorderly conduct. Btw it is entirely a civil matter.


I just edited that last response. It is not a civil matter. It is drunk and disorderly in the State of PA without question. They do not need to witness the act. You call them on the scene, show them the damage or piss as the case may be and introduce them to the pax who will dstill be drunk.

Th e law may be different in California. Here in PA, it works. It a voids a civil issue.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Huberis said:


> I just edited that last response. It is not a civil matter. It is drunk and disorderly in the State of PA without question.


We are speaking about different issues. Monetary recovery for her behavior is a civil matter. The underlying offense of drunk and disorderly is a criminal matter. However, even in Pennsylvania a cop would have to witness her drunk and disorderly behavior to cite her for it.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> We are speaking about different issues. Monetary recovery for her behavior is a civil matter. The underlying offense of drunk and disorderly is a criminal matter. However, even in Pennsylvania a cop would have to witness her drunk and disorderly behavior to cite her for it.


Nope. If you are in a fender bender in California, does a cop need to witness the accident to cite you?

Some people are going to be put off by this, but I had a drunk get sick in the back, refuse to pay a clean up fee. I called the police. They offered him a choice of letting it go if he paid me my clean up or they would fine him drunk and disorderly and some other offense. I can't even remember. The pax chose the fines.....

You may have a hard time with that, but it can and does work that way..... They were simply trying to work with the guy.

They don't need to witness it. You simply stay on the scenes and show them the damage and the person.

I understand what you are saying........ yes , if they refuse to pay the damages, yes it would go to small claims. However, the idea is to avoid that. You do that by making it clear: that is not acceptable behavior. It is drunk and disorderly. the police do not need to issue such fines then and there. At least in PA. They can hold off. If the person pays the damages, no fine.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Nope. If you are in a fender bender in California, does a cop need to witness the accident to cite you?
> 
> Some people are going to be put off by this, but I had a drunk get sick in the back, refuse to pay a clean up fee. I called the police. They offered him a choice of letting it go if he paid me my clean up or they would fine him drunk and disorderly and some other offense. I can't even remember. The pax chose the fines.....
> 
> ...


I can agree with that. I'm glad you had good cops to help you. Only caveat here is that this guy had multiple people in his car at the same time and had already left the scene before he discovered the piss. Might pose a problem


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

@Like... I get your point. You are correct, at some point, to collect money, at some point, you might need to go to small claims court. That is correct.

My point is: It is an incident, it is not initially a civil matter. A civil matter means you made some sort of agreement with another party.

The idea is to avoid making it about being a civil agreement and more about the criminal matter it is. I was ignoring your point I suppose, I shouldn't have done that. 

Personally, I avoid accepting pax who can't walk on their own, who look too drunk etc. My biggest concern is not to be an enabler. With respect to someone pissing in my back seat while piss drunk. First and foremost, I don't want to enable that in the future. I drive a taxi, it isn't my car. It is an incident. I call the police, show them the damage and the hollow shell of a piss filled human. This is my place of business. It is that simple. Any business would do the same if some drunk came in off the street and pissed on their floor.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> I can agree with that. I'm glad you had good cops to help you. Only caveat here is that this guy had multiple people in his car at the same time and had already left the scene before he discovered the piss. Might pose a problem


Valid points.

Seems to me, Uber is more interested in what serves their best interest at that moment. I would be inclined to do everything I could then and there to cover my ass. Any behavior that prevents me from continuing to do my job, or causes damage to my property....... Going to Uber would be a last resort.

I also should say, and this is just a theory, any problem an Uber driver can solve independent of going through Uber corporate, has got to be a good thing and beneficial to the greater cause.

I don't know that to be true, but something like this, I wouldn't want to subordinate to Uber. They don't pay to repair a car, or determine when new tires are needed. They expect you to first contact your personal insurance company to repair your car........ Yet, under this circumstance........ They still don't want their pax to be inconvenienced or to feel beyond the form of a CC bill.

@Like....... are you? - You get what I'm trying to suggest. I realize this is tangential, but any other time, concerning your car, first and foremost, you are on your own. Uber doesn't want to give out trip data....... Drivers should avoid trouble and refuse difficult pax. Such an incident, assuming you are aware it even is happening, it does kind of serve as a wake up call and a reminder of who is running your world: you and not travis.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Did you think something like this:
(58 seconds in)





_"Probably shoulda washed this, smells like R. Kelly's sheets
(Piiisssssss)
But shit, it was 99 cents!"_

Driving drunks and drugged up pax is never worth it.

#UberThriftShopTaxis


----------



## inpool (Jul 14, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Merely my second trip of the night and I pick up this carload of drugged up pax who just need to go about a block. Well, it's slow because the Indian's game just let out. 2 of the lanes on the road are closed for resurfacing but I can see they are passable. After 10 minutes of being stuck in traffic I ask if they want me to drive in the other lanes. Everyone says yes, so I do. We arrive at the destination. Mind you, the trip was pleasant. I was letting them play their ipod music through my stereo and everyone was singing and seat dancing.
> Well, next pax in the car says "Eww, the seat is wet".
> Yes, the pax in the back pissed all over my back seat. I had to quit for the night. The seat was drenched. I spent an hour cleaning and disinfecting it. I can only hope it's dry enough to drive tomorrow night and that I got it all out.
> Unbelievable!
> I photographed and filed a report. I hope I don't have to fight with CSR's about getting compensated.


 Golden Shower


----------



## inpool (Jul 14, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> Was this the person who pissed in your car?


 ****ing classic love it


----------



## DriverCharles (Jul 22, 2015)

dmiller227 said:


> Truly mind boggling how people still drive for .65-.76 cents a mile after ubers cut and before expenses. Vomit, piss, trash, food stains, spilled beer, dog shit on the floor, interior damage, the constant risk of accident, the destroying of your car,the list goes on. All for pennies. Again, it's mind boggling and yet fascinating.


Well I don't know what we are all supposed to do? Drive a taxi, put up with ridiculous lease fees and not get any fares because EVERYONE is now using Uber and Lyft? I drive a lot of drunks on the weekends and have never had a problem, just my .02


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JaffoNerr said:


> Hunt down the pisser and take a massive shit on their face after eating a quart of rancid clams.


........and then Ralph on them, as well?



DriverJ said:


> I told him I was thinking about picking up aluminum cans alongside the highway.


........and here I thought that your reply was going to be working at Icky-D's or Seven/Eleven. Truthfully, though, picking up the cans might be better. You do not have to deal with whining customers.



JaxBeachDriver said:


> This weekend was a wicked pissah.


......you might be a Boston Snowbird.........................



Like...are you my uber? said:


> Btw the second time I drove him he was on the phone trying to figure out how to grease the wheels with a city commissioner. Not sure what city.





Tell me why I am _not_ surprised.


----------



## uberchic (Jun 10, 2015)

Have they replied back to you? I had someone vomit the same night and I haven't heard anything.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> come on finish the sentence, reminds me of that show dallas where the viewer had to wait several months before we found out who shot jr.


JR got shot? Is he okay? 

This show was on when I was a young 'un and after my bed time. *running off to wikipedia to find out who shot JR*

SPOILER ALERT: Maggie was the one who shot Mr. Burns


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Merely my second trip of the night and I pick up this carload of drugged up pax who just need to go about a block. Well, it's slow because the Indian's game just let out. 2 of the lanes on the road are closed for resurfacing but I can see they are passable. After 10 minutes of being stuck in traffic I ask if they want me to drive in the other lanes. Everyone says yes, so I do. We arrive at the destination. Mind you, the trip was pleasant. I was letting them play their ipod music through my stereo and everyone was singing and seat dancing.
> Well, next pax in the car says "Eww, the seat is wet".
> Yes, the pax in the back pissed all over my back seat. I had to quit for the night. The seat was drenched. I spent an hour cleaning and disinfecting it. I can only hope it's dry enough to drive tomorrow night and that I got it all out.
> Unbelievable!
> I photographed and filed a report. I hope I don't have to fight with CSR's about getting compensated.


You must be a real funny dude for them to let go like that.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

uberchic said:


> Have they replied back to you? I had someone vomit the same night and I haven't heard anything.


Maybe wipe the stuff outta your ears.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> Truly mind boggling how people will gleefully post on other people's misery. It takes a particularly sorry human being to have such a void in their lives that they know nothing to do with themselves but to follow others they share nothing with anymore, and to lurk and comment with malice and arrogance on the misfortune of others. It's not mind boggling, it's just quite sad.


We should give poor unfortunate drivers a big virtual hug and sigh loudly.

"There there good UBERX driver. Think not what you may want, or seek driving for UBERX, but what you can bring to so many people! You provide strangers with safe transport, airconditioned comfort, and when they really need, somewhere to piss in, and have a relieving chunder!

All at a charitable 75cents per mile so EVERYONE can partake in your endless charity. "

That's gotta make you feel better when you're on your knees scooping out the vomit right?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

So, still haven't been back to work. Uber offered me $200 cleaning fee. This would be reasonable if they recommended a cleaning service that can get the nasty smell out and I was back in operation the next day. I have cleaned it 3 times and it still smells. I even broke the hose by pushing hard to try and clean it. I usually park in a garage, but I have left the car out for days now with the window down trying to air it out.
What do you people think? Try a rug doctor machine, or remove the seat and hose it down?
When people cause you to lose income, they are liable for it, even if it was an accident. Uber refuses to compensate saying $200 is our maximum cleaning fee. They aren't offering me the pax name/address so I can sue. They are being bull-headed and cruel.


----------



## Elevy (Jul 3, 2015)

Have you tried something like Pee Pee Be Gone?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Elevy said:


> Have you tried something like Pee Pee Be Gone?


^^^
I like Pax Be Gone more. 
Just aim the magick wand and poof!


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> So, still haven't been back to work. Uber offered me $200 cleaning fee. This would be reasonable if they recommended a cleaning service that can get the nasty smell out and I was back in operation the next day. I have cleaned it 3 times and it still smells. I even broke the hose by pushing hard to try and clean it. I usually park in a garage, but I have left the car out for days now with the window down trying to air it out.
> What do you people think? Try a rug doctor machine, or remove the seat and hose it down?
> When people cause you to lose income, they are liable for it, even if it was an accident. Uber refuses to compensate saying $200 is our maximum cleaning fee. They aren't offering me the pax name/address so I can sue. They are being bull-headed and cruel.


Keep the receipts and get a small claims court suit against Uber or get a police/judge to require Uber to release the rider's name. I wonder if that rider will want to show up to court and have everyone know they pissed on your seat.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> So, still haven't been back to work. Uber offered me $200 cleaning fee. This would be reasonable if they recommended a cleaning service that can get the nasty smell out and I was back in operation the next day. I have cleaned it 3 times and it still smells. I even broke the hose by pushing hard to try and clean it. I usually park in a garage, but I have left the car out for days now with the window down trying to air it out.
> What do you people think? Try a rug doctor machine, or remove the seat and hose it down?
> When people cause you to lose income, they are liable for it, even if it was an accident. Uber refuses to compensate saying $200 is our maximum cleaning fee. They aren't offering me the pax name/address so I can sue. They are being bull-headed and cruel.


^^^
Seriously, if there is a good upholstery cleaner/vacuum type extractor that you can rent relatively cheaply, or if there is a professional upholstery cleaner that you can just drop the cushion off at it's what I would suggest. 
There's some really great upholstery / carpet deodorizer that Kirby makes... the vacuum cleaner company. 
If you have a Kirby store in your city, the stuff is pretty good and doesn't have a really heavy, perfumey smell. 
Can be bought at Kirby online too. 
Blue Coral upholstery cleaner is good too, but what you really need is something that's able to go pretty deep like an 'extractor' that detailers use that pulls out almost every bit of moisture, but if a detailer tells you that a shop vac will be just as good, go somewhere else. You need professional type equipment. 
Like I said previously, an extractor will shoot in steam and pull it out at the very same time... sort of like what carpet cleaners use but on a smaller scale. 
Hosing down your seat cushion is only gonna completely lunch it.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Well, I ended up talking to a professional carpet cleaner. He said, yeah he has extraction removal but couldn't guarantee the smell wouldn't come back. He thought removing it and flushing it with water would work the best. I ended up removing the seat which was held on by 2 bolts, and not clips like I had heard. This let me flush water through for a long time. I then let it dry in the sun. It's getting dark now so I'm bringing it into my laundry room and elevating it up off the floor as it's still wet. I will put in back in the sun in the morning. The cloth covering is held on by velcro and tabs so I was able to remove it and leave it off. God only knows what I'd do if this happened in the winter. It sure would have helped if Uber had provided the advice. I'd probably be back to work by now.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Keep the receipts and get a small claims court suit against Uber or get a police/judge to require Uber to release the rider's name. I wonder if that rider will want to show up to court and have everyone know they pissed on your seat.





Tim In Cleveland said:


> Well, I ended up talking to a professional carpet cleaner. He said, yeah he has extraction removal but couldn't guarantee the smell wouldn't come back. He thought removing it and flushing it with water would work the best. I ended up removing the seat which was held on by 2 bolts, and not clips like I had heard. This let me flush water through for a long time. I then let it dry in the sun. It's getting dark now so I'm bringing it into my laundry room and elevating it up off the floor as it's still wet. I will put in back in the sun in the morning. The cloth covering is held on by velcro and tabs so I was able to remove it and leave it off. God only knows what I'd do if this happened in the winter. It sure would have helped if Uber had provided the advice. I'd probably be back to work by now.


^^^
What kind of a car is it... or do you actually have a Prius like in your avatar? 
Toyota used to have a one piece rear seat cover that was water proof and it used plastic clips to just hold the top behind the back seat rest and then covered the seat bottom area too. 
Didn't look too bad actually. 
Although it could have been Honda. 
Can't remember off hand.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a 2012 Malibu LT


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

After hearing this I'm going to look at covering my seats in a layer of plastic under the seat covers again...


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Uber should start a new classification with mandatory washable seats and rubber floor mats that let you hose out the car and pull a plug to let the water out. 
Call it Uber PVI, for Projectile Vomiting and Incontinence.


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

I'd say that officially gives your car the title of salvage due to an accident.....unless of course that was no accident


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

D Town said:


> After hearing this I'm going to look at covering my seats in a layer of plastic under the seat covers again...


I sure like that idea, but then the velcro won't work. Let me know how it works out if you do it.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Well, went to put it back out in the sun to finish drying and was shocked at how much water was still in it so I have the following tips: Turn the cushion so the soiled side is down to avoid soaking the clean side. Use a stack of dry towels to soak up water by placing it on top of the cushion and squeezing down and letting the towel soak up water. Keep repeating until the towels stop absorbing then place the cushion in the sunlight. I sure hope I can get this wrapped up by tonight. It's a tremendous pain, made worse by lack of guidance and a limit on cleaning fees. It's very unfair to cap the fee at $200 when the damage cause you to miss more than a day of work, especially weekends. Even if I had removed and flushed the seat as soon as it happened, I would never have made it back out by Saturday.
An easier option would have been to buy a replacement seat from a junkyard. I looked into that and found all 2012 seats were interchangeable as I can just re-use my fabric cover. I found one in my state listed for $75 but a long drive. I called a closer one and asked him to price match. He wanted to know the name of the cheaper company and I told him. Within an hour, the distant company RAISED their price to match the closer company....colluding bastards!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> An easier option would have been to buy a replacement seat from a junkyard. I looked into that and found all 2012 seats were interchangeable as I can just re-use my fabric cover. I found one in my state listed for $75 but a long drive. I called a closer one and asked him to price match. He wanted to know the name of the cheaper company and I told him. Within an hour, the distant company RAISED their price to match the closer company....colluding bastards!


They have to be related or morons otherwise they wouldn't have scared off sure money by raising the price.


----------



## Ketan (Jul 8, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Well, it's slow because the Indian's game just let out.


Still trying to figure out what this could possibly mean?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Ketan said:


> Still trying to figure out what this could possibly mean?


The customers only needed to go around the block, but the streets were flooded with cars because a baseball game had just finished. It was bumper to bumber traffic and our street wasn't moving at all because the traffic cops were only concerned about the other streets.

Well, got the seat back in and there is NO SMELL. I definitely recommend removing the seat and flushing it. There's no way any other method is going to get all that soaked in piss out.


----------



## Ketan (Jul 8, 2015)

Oh ok got it. I thought it's some sort of thing related to Indian people. I am an Indian so was just curious, not that I took it in a wrong way.

That makes sense.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> The customers only needed to go around the block, but the streets were flooded with cars because a baseball game had just finished. It was bumper to bumber traffic and our street wasn't moving at all because the traffic cops were only concerned about the other streets.
> 
> Well, got the seat back in and there is NO SMELL. I definitely recommend removing the seat and flushing it. There's no way any other method is going to get all that soaked in piss out.


Glad it worked and I hope to God never to have to do it myself. This ordeal sounded exhausting and worth WAY more than $200.00


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Ketan said:


> Oh ok got it. I thought it's some sort of thing related to Indian people. I am an Indian so was just curious, not that I took it in a wrong way.
> 
> That makes sense.


Of course you didn't take it the wrong way.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> The customers only needed to go around the block, but the streets were flooded with cars because a baseball game had just finished. It was bumper to bumber traffic and our street wasn't moving at all because the traffic cops were only concerned about the other streets.
> 
> Well, got the seat back in and there is NO SMELL. I definitely recommend removing the seat and flushing it. There's no way any other method is going to get all that soaked in piss out.


Back in 1989 my roommate (and best friend's) father was dying and she had to head to Toronto from here (Houston) at short notice. She had a big dog and we had to go to the vet to get vaccinations up to date because she didn't want to leave the dog here. It was the coldest winter we have ever had here and it was below freezing for 4 days and nights which is unheard of here. All the pipes eventually froze as they are not buried deep and since it rained first there was black ice everywhere. The city had NO sand or salt ('89 is the reason we do now).

Anyway the day I was running her to the vet and then the airport was the day the temperatures were going down. Her dog was acting up at the vet and picking up on my friend's upset. So I took her out while my friend paid and left her in the car.

When we came out the car STANK. The dog had a HUGE bout of diarrhea in the back seat. My friend had to be at the airport in 2 hours (45 mins away). We went to a car wash driving in the freezing cold, took the seat out and hosed it down.

Took my friend to the airport and had to be at work. So I couldn't do anything else that night. Then it froze. The seat was frozen in the car for days and stank nut not too bad. When it finally thawed the remaining s*** still deep in it thawed too. I had to do like you did and it sat on my apartment balcony in the sun for a week to dry since it was still cold.

It was a 1969 rusty cadillacs so 20 years old at the time. When it was very warm and the humidity was high I would still have a slight pooh smell which after the next summer went away completely.

Now I have my own dogs I have a waterproof seat cover...you'd hope not to need it for adult humans though.

Oh and we're still friends. It's a funny story now. Not so much at the time.


----------

